# 1999 Gmc 2500 engine 5.7



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

The truck runs really well and i just put new oil and filter in 2 days ago today got off the freeway and start hearing a noise the engine was knocking i pulled over at the gas station and turned the engine and looked no leaks and checkd the oil and its full wtf i called the tow truck and had it dropped off no call yet but what do you guys think i think the motor gone becuz oil pump or flywheel i dont know but the engine run really good....


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

geeidontknow itcouldbeacollapsedlifterormaybeabrokenvalveormaybeabadoilpumpbutwhateveritisitisgonnacost alotofmoneyandwillbeverypainfulto thepocketbookmaybenexttimeyoushouldhave aprofessionalchangetheoilandmaybeyouwonthavetheseproblemswiththetruckidontthink theflywheelhasanythingtodowithit


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Heeheehee

:laughing:


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Mister Plow;1241790 said:


> geeidontknow itcouldbeacollapsedlifterormaybeabrokenvalveormaybeabadoilpumpbutwhateveritisitisgonnacost alotofmoneyandwillbeverypainfulto thepocketbookmaybenexttimeyoushouldhave aprofessionalchangetheoilandmaybeyouwonthavetheseproblemswiththetruckidontthink theflywheelhasanythingtodowithit


come on have a professional change the oil thats ******** ....who dont know how to change been doin this to long to have someone tell me that bs ... so go take a walk on the wild side:laughing:


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Pick up tube*

Had 2 of them do it 2 me this year? What brand oil filter did u install? I found the pick up tubes laying in the bottom of the oil pan. Ordered a new engine and tack welded that ***** in no problems since4. Good luck.


chevy$men;1241769 said:


> The truck runs really well and i just put new oil and filter in 2 days ago today got off the freeway and start hearing a noise the engine was knocking i pulled over at the gas station and turned the engine and looked no leaks and checkd the oil and its full wtf i called the tow truck and had it dropped off no call yet but what do you guys think i think the motor gone becuz oil pump or flywheel i dont know but the engine run really good....


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

im not sure but something toughguard i dont remember


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

chevy$men;1242039 said:


> im not sure but something toughguard i dont remember


FRAM FILTER?! Theres your problem! Dont buy your oil filter from the same place you buy your underwear! Fram is overpriced and underbuilt. They use a oil paper end cap and try to seal a bypass valve to that. A bad filter is a good way to ruin an engine! But, I know you'll say you've used them for years and never had a problem, happens all the time. Good luck!


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Holland;1242163 said:


> FRAM FILTER?! Theres your problem! Fram is overpriced and underbuilt. They use a oil paper end cap and try to seal a bypass valve to that. Good luck!


What brands are good and why?bypass, materials


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

sounds like you spun a barring did you lose oil presser


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

kashman;1242225 said:


> sounds like you spun a barring did you lose oil presser


yes i lost a little on the freeway it used to be 60pound now its 40pound and at the light it was reading 20 pound


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Holland;1242163 said:


> FRAM FILTER?! Theres your problem! Dont buy your oil filter from the same place you buy your underwear! Fram is overpriced and underbuilt. They use a oil paper end cap and try to seal a bypass valve to that. A bad filter is a good way to ruin an engine! But, I know you'll say you've used them for years and never had a problem, happens all the time. Good luck!


no that was my first time using that filter my guy recommend that but i use to use stp filters


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you have antifreeze in the oil? Very common problem on the vortec 350's for the intake manifold gasket to go bad.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

jb1390;1242537 said:


> Do you have antifreeze in the oil? Very common problem on the vortec 350's for the intake manifold gasket to go bad.


no i just checked


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Have you ran it cold since it started making noises? Also check your oil in the sun light to see if you notice any metal shavings.

Good luck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

chevy$men;1242535 said:


> no that was my first time using that filter my guy recommend that but i use to use stp filters


The stp filters are junk too, look up bob the oil guy he has cut a zillion filters apart and compared them. Not saying your problem is oil filter related just throwing it out there. Have you cut the filter apart? A guy on another site roasted a Duramax because the filter collapsed just happened to be a Fram


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*filter*

Wix, ACdelco, Bosch. Had the same problems ran a purolator done with those.Pull the pan let me know what you find.


jklawn&Plow;1242203 said:


> What brands are good and why?bypass, materials


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

AC Delco are basically the same as STP. Bosch are also made by Champ Labs, along with STP, AC Delco, and most "House" brands - Valucraft, Pronto, Napa Pro-Select.

For good quality filters, Napa Gold/WIX, Mobil1/K&N, or Amsoil/Donaldson. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mister Plow;1241790 said:


> geeidontknow itcouldbeacollapsedlifterormaybeabrokenvalveormaybeabadoilpumpbutwhateveritisitisgonnacost alotofmoneyandwillbeverypainfulto thepocketbookmaybenexttimeyoushouldhave aprofessionalchangetheoilandmaybeyouwonthavetheseproblemswiththetruckidontthink theflywheelhasanythingtodowithit


LMFAO :laughing:


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

hows about helping the guy instead of making fun of his writing skills . If you dont know the answer dont post


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats the mileage on the truck?


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1243380 said:


> Whats the mileage on the truck?


99,000 miles


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chevy$men;1243492 said:


> 99,000 miles


That's about the time intake gaskets go...in my experience with 5.7 Vortecs anyways.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

no intake ......just talk the shop in its the engine rod so im so pissed the guy said he would pay $500 on the engine to help in they could do it for 500 so a bout a thousand dollars i talk to some junk yard and they sayin 1300-1600 just for a used engine with more than 120k they are hard to find i dont want to put that much money in that truck .....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

chevy$men;1244525 said:


> no intake ......just talk the shop in its the engine rod so im so pissed the guy said he would pay $500 on the engine to help in they could do it for 500 so a bout a thousand dollars i talk to some junk yard and they sayin 1300-1600 just for a used engine with more than 120k they are hard to find i dont want to put that much money in that truck .....


Check around Craigslist. There are a few vortecs on there and a couple trucks getting parted. You might luck out.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks i will check.....think im just gone try to sale it i kno im gone lose my ass:crying:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Why don't you just rebuild it? Rings, bearings, gaskets, clean up the heads, etc... would probably be the same price as finding a junk yard engine.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

what are you looking 2 get for it


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chevy$men;1244573 said:


> Thanks i will check.....think im just gone try to sale it i kno im gone lose my ass:crying:


How much you thinking? Any pictures?


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

idk can send pics to a cell phone pm me


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1244579 said:


> Why don't you just rebuild it? Rings, bearings, gaskets, clean up the heads, etc... would probably be the same price as finding a junk yard engine.


got a price on a rebuilt it was 1700


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chevy$men;1244644 said:


> got a price on a rebuilt it was 1700


Isnt a 120,000 junk yard engine $1600? I would just rebuild it. Look around and I am sure you can find a decent deal.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1244653 said:


> Isnt a 120,000 junk yard engine $1600? I would just rebuild it. Look around and I am sure you can find a decent deal.


yea ok but **** i just put thousandin the brakes its not a new truck but ok thanks


----------



## firemonkey88 (Jan 26, 2005)

I would just rebuild it before I spent more than $1000 on anything from a junkyard... Unless it has a documented history and a warranty with it. There is no sense in buying someone else's junk and paying someone to install it just to have problems... 

If you pull the engine apart it may need less work than you think... Maybe just an oil pump / pick-up...


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

oil filters are in bypass mode most of the time anyway.the only full flow oil systems i know of are on large diesels.that does not mean some filters are better than others,all the majors have a low cost price brand that is kept separate from their premium line and there is definately a difference,what this amounts to in longevity is debateable.i just had a poorly mantained 2005 f350 5.4 39000mi come in with bad motor,oil filter rotted thru lost oil.cheep line filter whith thin can, who knows when last changed,if your gonna slack on maintenance at least use the good stuff.


----------



## Bmxdkj (Jul 27, 2008)

Spend the money and fix it. Then it comes with a warranty on the motor so if something happens again it can be fixed. Plus it'll cost more to buy a new truck with tax, reg, insurance etc.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Bmxdkj;1248990 said:


> Spend the money and fix it. Then it comes with a warranty on the motor so if something happens again it can be fixed. Plus it'll cost more to buy a new truck with tax, reg, insurance etc.


I agree. You can pick up a reman vortec long block pretty reasonable. Look at the cost of a different truck and the time involved swapping the plow.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Crate engine would be my first choice, but a rebuild is a good alternative.

I wouldn't bother with a junk yard motor, too risky. I learned my lesson along time ago on used engines and transmissions, it's often not worth it.


----------

